# OMG linked to Porn site on puppy page



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was just browsing the puppy forum on my I-pad (as my little ruby - american toy red is due home on Saturday.... So excited) and as I skimmed across the page I was suddenly directed to a porn site with an image that left nothing to the imagination!!!! I'm just glad my 4 year old son wasn't sitting next to me.... Has anyone else ever experienced this???? I don't know what my finger touched to access such a link but I was only on the puppy page!!!???? 
Any similar experiences??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

YES!!!!!! ME!!!!! 

It was on Saturday ... I couldn't believe my eyes... Very explicit image and language .... Thankfully never seen it again. It was one of the ads at the top right hand side of the page if you're not logged on. 

Someone questioned what I had been googling as that can often generate ads but I can ASSURE you I wouldn't be googling anything of the sort !!!! 

Pretty offensive stuff 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No I haven't experienced this, thank goodness or my hair would curl as tight as my cockapoos coats   shocking hey!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one!!!! (Dirty girl lol!) 
I can't recall wether I was logged on at the time or not..... 
I don't take any notice of the ads - I certainly wasn't clicking on anything, I must of just brushed past whatever ever the link was
But I really wasn't expecting what I saw!!! Haha - but worrying as it could of been seen by my little one!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JoJo said:


> No I haven't experienced this, thank goodness or my hair would curl as tight as my cockapoos coats   shocking hey!


Ooh your unlucky.... Don't know what your missing!! Haha
Joking aside, it was quite shocking and totally unexpected!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha sorry I shouldn't laugh ... I would have been so shocked, hey I am open minded but not when I am trying to catch up on my fave cockapoo forum lol..


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I have been trying for ages and I still can't get anything:furious::furious::furious:
My niece was doing a project at school and googled Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs you should have seen what she got.
Used to get a lot of that on the laptop it came from South America.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - i agree. Maybe it's all in the name... "****"apoo,
I am also open minded - so i can see the funny side - I think the shock factor came more from the surprise of it rather than the content! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Well I have been trying for ages and I still can't get anything:furious::furious::furious:
> My niece was doing a project at school and googled Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs you should have seen what she got.
> Used to get a lot of that on the laptop it came from South America.


Haha -try looking without been logged on and clicking on the adverts... This is how Mairi got through apparently lol!!
I dread to think what came up with Snow White and the 7 dwarfs....... I might check ha


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I have noticed that depending how many tabs I have open it sometimes just fits on the first 11 letters, count them you will know what I mean.

I also was looking at vids on YouTube and was looking at dogs natural behaviour in parks and you can guess some of the sites that came up.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I know we laugh about it but must be worrying if you have children.
My niece nearly asked the children to help with research is she glad she changed her mind. They were 5/6 year olds.
The images I used to get would flash up about 4-30 in the afternoon and take over your computer. The only way to get rid of them was to reboot the computer. I changed my Internet provider and they disappeared


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

It's disgusting especially being on the puppy site xx


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes but puppies is quite often used by men as a name for the two round spherical objects stuck on the front of our chests.


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Well they used to be round spherical, nowadays they are more of the pear shaped variety


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry,but I laughed while reading this whole thread! About ten years ago a friend and I were doing a report for school, and we got up to get a drink. When we came back, her ten year old sister was looking at some VERY detailed pictures.

Turns out we worded something rather poorly and the sister clicked on one of the links. Her mother used to bring it up every time I came over after that


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Kazd said:


> Well they used to be round spherical, nowadays they are more of the pear shaped variety


so glad I'm not the only one! isn't it disheartening?!

I think it probably has more to do with the the name of our site. I was typing it into the url bar and almost hit enter a little too soon, at those crucial 11 letters noticed at the last second lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is funny when an adult see's it but not when kids do, unfortunately a couple of years ago when my son was using the internet for schoolwork he clicked on something that came up and saw a video (worse than still pictures) that was very graphic, so pleased he told me and I was able to have a little chat with him, but would rather not have had to, we had some kind of block on but obviously not enough. Far as I know its not happened since (hubby changed some settings I think), figured controls now are pretty good as I only type first 10 letters to get site - and nothing dodgy has come up. Those who want to find something - enjoy!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I never clicked on anything, its the sponsored ad that sits at the top of the page...normally travel insurance, American Red Cross...Pets Pyjamas site etc....

Well Not That day!! Just sitting there on this page ...normally I don't notice the ads....you couldn't miss this one though!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> It is funny when an adult see's it but not when kids do, unfortunately a couple of years ago when my son was using the internet for schoolwork he clicked on something that came up and saw a video (worse than still pictures) that was very graphic, so pleased he told me and I was able to have a little chat with him, but would rather not have had to, we had some kind of block on but obviously not enough. Far as I know its not happened since (hubby changed some settings I think), figured controls now are pretty good as I only type first 10 letters to get site - and nothing dodgy has come up. Those who want to find something - enjoy!!


my son went looking, so I turned the internet off unless I was home 

of course he's 24 now, he can look all he wants on his computer and deal with the spam!


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

In all seriousness we had it on our computer when the kids were small, it first started when I was on Handbag.com which is essentially a woman's site, you know the type hair and makeup etc. it turned out that we had a virus and my husband had to reinstall everything.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I know I have mentioned this before but being an Xfactor fan I once saw a small arrow on my laptop which said click here "to see more of Tulisa". Well I must say I saw much more of Tulisa than I ever thought I would, in fact it was her famous *** tape! I told my hubby and it had gone by the time he looked for it haha!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I have sent a pm the forum owner to see if there is anything he can do, but I doubt there is much because the adds aren't part of the forum. The cookies will just be picking up on the many words on the forum that in a different context could flag up porn.


----------



## Administrator (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I will have our time add more keywords to block in the Google Ads. Apologies for what you are seeing. It's hit and miss because I've never seen these kind of ads on my workstations.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Made my hair curl like a cockapoo  not really ... thanks for sorting it Mods, Admin & Yungster x


----------

